# any other possible causes for high RAIU and low TSH?



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering if there can be any other causes of hyperthyroidism with low TSH and high RAIU (75%) other than Grave's if uptake was symmetrical. I don't yet know other bloodwork results, and I'm getting restless having to wait another month to find out from the Endo.

After talking to my mother in law this weekend and telling her that I can't eat seaweed, she told me that there is a seasoning that we use frequently in cooking (Japanese food) that contains this ingredient. Sure enough I looked at the label and it says kelp and kelp extract. Could this be the cause of my problems rather than Grave's? When I asked a friend who is a doc about it, he said that high iodine intake or exogenous (or something like that) thyroid ingestion both cause low RAIU, not the other way around. Is this true?

Lori


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I wish I knew the answer for you. I have Graves, had a low RAI uptake...14% I think it was. I had TT. Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't know that you could have a low RAIU with Grave's. Maybe I already have the answer and I'm in denial. It's hard to wait so long for the results.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I had to go back to where I posted my results. My RAIU was 12%. I had 5 "cold" nodules, that's why it was such a low number. They don't absorb very well. Do you have other Graves symptoms? Heart palps, major sweating, sleeplessness...oh, that list is endless! I had them all, unfortunately. I know how hard it is to sit and wait, we worry about our health, don't these doctors understand? I wish you the best results!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you able to request the lab results from your endo before the appointment? our uptake results are high. You can be hyper without having Graves disease. Good question about the iodine intake. I am sure someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I called the endo's office, and they said that if I want the results, I have to wait until my appointment, and then the doctor will arrange for me to pay for a copy. So I guess I'll wait...

I'm actually feeling so much better, that my mind is running. Before, I had such brain fog I couldn't think.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if there can be any other causes of hyperthyroidism with low TSH and high RAIU (75%) other than Grave's if uptake was symmetrical. I don't yet know other bloodwork results, and I'm getting restless having to wait another month to find out from the Endo.
> 
> ...




That is correct and your uptake may have actually been higher had you been iodine (kelp) free.

However, you could simply be hyper. There is criteria for Grave's which I will list for you...................

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/

Otherwise you are classified as hyperthyroid either because of Hashi's, the criteria for that being high TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid, both of which are "suggestive" because this is commonly seen in Hashi's with FNA (fine needle aspiration) confirming those suspicions "if" there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Or because of cancer. We don't know which comes first, the hyperthyroid or the cancer. We just know that they are often found together.

Hashi's and Graves' closely related
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/

Were there any irregularities noted as a result of your RAIU? Nodules........hot, cold? Vascularity? Anything like that?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

needanswers said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I called the endo's office, and they said that if I want the results, I have to wait until my appointment, and then the doctor will arrange for me to pay for a copy. So I guess I'll wait...
> 
> I'm actually feeling so much better, that my mind is running. Before, I had such brain fog I couldn't think.


That stinks. I thought with the HIPA laws you could have the results. Glad to know that you are feeling better.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

I'm in Canada. I can have access to my information, but I think the doc can withhold it until they review it with me. My GP will give it to me I'm sure, but I don't want to bother him again.


----------

